# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  4G Καιν αναλογικη TV..

## MitsoulasFm

Γεια σας κοσμε.
Σημερα ειπα να κανω ενα αναλογικο σκαναρισμα να δω τι γινεται..αν ζει ακομα το αναλογικο.
Και παρατηρησα το εξης 
Απο το καναλι 61 μεχρι 64 νομιζω υπαρχουν κατι περιεργες παρεμβολες...ειναι απο το 4G?
Και σε μια ασπρομαυρη tv που εχω οταν φτανει σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες δηλαδη απο 800mhz πιανει τις παρεμβολες
αλλα εχει και εναν περιεργο ηχο.

----------


## aris k

Δημητρη πιστευω οτι ειναι 4G , αν σου κανει θεμα  με τα αλλα καναλια (παγωματα )θα πρεπει να βαλεις φιλτρακι  !!

----------

